
Valve pays to harass me, or how Valve steals Microsoft’s intellectual property - redgpu
https://medium.com/@redgpu/valve-pays-to-harass-me-or-how-valve-steals-microsofts-intellectual-property-4c9c536b9ec7
======
redgpu
Also available to read here:
[https://github.com/redgpu/redgpu/blob/master/Blog/2020_09_09...](https://github.com/redgpu/redgpu/blob/master/Blog/2020_09_09/Valve_pays_to_harass_me_or_how_Valve_steals_Microsofts_intellectual_property.md)

